# Spark Plugs 4 Turbo



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

just wondering what ppl are running for spark plugs in their turboed GA16DE's???
and what gap? only gonna be blowin 5 psi


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
e15et with factory boost run ngk 6 spark plugs
Higher boost goes with colder plugs, 7, 8 and 9...
I run ngk 7 plugs @14 psi
Peace


----------



## norazry (Aug 1, 2010)

*plugs questions*



velardejose said:


> Hi
> e15et with factory boost run ngk 6 spark plugs
> Higher boost goes with colder plugs, 7, 8 and 9...
> I run ngk 7 plugs @14 psi
> Peace


can i ask u something? i got stock spark plug with my r34 skyline rb26 engine, then i changed those plugs with hks racing plugs(i think ngk 7)..i noticed my car use to run 1.05-1.07 boost, after the plugs changed it only runs not more than 0.7, my question is, has it anything to do with the plugs? for yur info i got all stock parts in my rb26 except using hks hybrid air filter(drop in).thanks..


----------

